# Quickbooks Pro 2010 won't install on Windows 7



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

Just bought Quickbooks Pro 2010 and tried to install on Windows 7. Says on package compatible with XP, Vista and Windows 7. About 5 minutes into the install a window pops up and says Intuit needs to restart, then aborts install process. I then installed it on my old laptop with XP, no problem.
I know a little about computers, so tried a few different things, but still would not install. I then called Intuit support and asked for help. The first thing they said was, "there is a free self help page" I can go to. I told him I already went there and was no help. The support rep then tells me I can buy support for $79.00 a month! He then went in to a long spiel about what a great deal the support program is. I finally told him no thanks I'll just take the program back where I bought it, then he renigged and said he would help me for "free". Wow what a guy! Was on phone for over and hour and still Quickbooks will not install on Windows 7. Finally gave up and decided I will run it on my old laptop. 
The bottom line.......................
Buyer Beware!


----------



## sporttees1 (Oct 21, 2009)

Did you go to the Microsoft website? They have new updated drivers for many programs to solve the compatability issues many are having with new/old programs.

Maybe that will help and do the trick.


----------



## Catbox (Oct 3, 2007)

can you run in compatibility mode?

and if you have a newer powerful computer you can d/l and install a virtual copy of windows xp 
on top of your windows 7 OS
Download Windows XP Mode


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks Libby,
To tell you the truth I decided not to install QB on my new laptop.
Their tech dept wanted me to change too many system settings inside Windows. I am just not comfortable with that. I do have all the latest updates installed, so for now QB Pro will run on my trusty old XP laptop.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

Catbox said:


> can you run in compatibility mode?
> 
> and if you have a newer powerful computer you can d/l and install a virtual copy of windows xp
> on top of your windows 7 OS
> Download Windows XP Mode


Thanks Dan,
I am running Windows 7 home edition. It will not allow me to run in XP emulation mode. To bad because I already have an extra copy of XP.
Guess I needed a reason to keep the old laptop around.


----------



## sporttees1 (Oct 21, 2009)

No problem! Oh how I wish all of my computers still had XP on them! I am hanging on to an old rickety laptop because it has XP. I have two other laptops one with Vista (hate it) and one with the new Windows 7 (not much better)! 

I have asked about changing them all to XP and was told you can't get your hands on the disk to run XP. It will be a sad sad day when my old XP laptop finally dies!

Good luck!


----------

